# Amanda Maier



## Nocture In Blue (Jun 3, 2015)

Does anybody here like this wonderful composer?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amanda_Röntgen-Maier

Here is a performance of her Violin Concerto:


----------



## Nocture In Blue (Jun 3, 2015)

Here's the beautiful sonata in B minor:

I Allegro




II Andantino




III Allegro molto vivace


----------

